# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Vendo Camote Morado y Amarillo

## farcared

Estimados si alguien esta interesado en Adquirir Camote Morado y Amarillo pues desde ya anuncio que tengo Camote Amarillo 05 Has. para cosecha a partir de finales de Agosto y 02 Has de camote morado a partir de 1 semana de Setiembre. 
Pueden contactarse a mi persona por el correo farcared@yahoo.es 
Saludos.
Ing. Edilberto Farro.Temas similares: VENDO MAIZ MORADO VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO Vendo aji amarillo seco - aji mirasol - tipo sureño - churro. vendo maiz morado en chacra Vendo aji amarillo - escabeche

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola farcared; si gustas podemos tratar de ofrecer tu camote en Tottus, pero ten en cuenta que no es fácil cerrar con ellos y que probablemente debas conseguir también otros clientes para no tener problemas con la comercialización de tu cosecha. 
Me avisas is te interesa para pasarte la fichas técnicas. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## farcared

bueno, pues parece interesante pero la duda que tengo es los términos del acuerdo, lo otro es a que se refiere con "otros clientes" y en que forma me puede afectar la comercialización con ellos.

----------


## mcycursos

Hola
En qué zona está el camote? Chincha, Cañete, Chiclayo? De repente nos interesa.
Saludos, 
Mary Carmen Yamamoto, Ing

----------


## farcared

El fundo esta a 5 min de Lambayeque. Depende de donde desea se le entregue se puede conversar. Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, el Lunes 20 estare en Lambayeque, me gustaria ver tu cultivo y negociar precio de compra. 
Cordial saludo, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda. 
Pd.: El viernes 31 estare por Chincha, si alguien desea contactar conmigo para visitar sus campos.
RPM: *688847

----------


## farcared

Ok Ing. estaremos en contacto. Saludos

----------


## mrojasf16

ESTIMADOS AMIGO BRUNO, 
TENGO CAMOTE MORADO EN EL VALLE DE HUAURA 5 HAS PARA SETIEMBRE, AGRADECERÉ TU APOYO PARA CONTACTARME CON ALGUN INTERESADO, LOS PRCIOS Y CONDICIONES. 
CUALQUIER CONSULTA A  949962441 
GRACIAS 
GRACIAS

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> ESTIMADOS AMIGO BRUNO, 
> TENGO CAMOTE MORADO EN EL VALLE DE HUAURA 5 HAS PARA SETIEMBRE, AGRADECERÉ TU APOYO PARA CONTACTARME CON ALGUN INTERESADO, LOS PRCIOS Y CONDICIONES. 
> CUALQUIER CONSULTA A  949962441 
> GRACIAS

 Ok morojasf16: 
Me pasaron la reunión con los de Tottus para el lunes, así que les ofreceré camote para ver si podemos hacerles una propuesta en función del volumen y frecuencia de los pedidos. 
Te escribo luego de la reunión para conversar sobre esta posibilidad. 
Saludos

----------


## mrojasf16

OK, gracias, 
Para precisar que el camote debería salir para fines de septiembre.
Saludos, 
Moisés Rojas.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados,  
Para informarles que Tottus está interesado en camote amarillo y morado, así que podríamos empezar a negociar para ver si llegamos a cerrar este producto con ellos. 
Como siempre, les cuento que para proveer a Tottus, debemos poder ofrecer un buen producto y a precio competitivo. 
El volumen de camote amarillo que piden semanalmente es de 7 TN apox., y cuando ponen la oferta de S/.0.99 pueden llegar a pedir hasta 15 TN a la semana. Y el volumen de camote morado que nos podrían pedir sería de 1 TN a la semana. 
Los interesados en hacer sus propuestas, deben escribirme a mi correo personal: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* para enviarles las fichas técnicas y puedan sacar los costos según las especificaciones que requieren en Tottus para estos productos. 
También están interesados en hacer programas con los productores para que los abastezcan a precio fijo durante todo el año, así que también podemos ver esta posibilidad con quienes estén interesados, pero como siempre, los precios deben ser competitivos. 
Saludos

----------


## CAPORAL

Hola Edilberto ; estoy necesitando semilla de camote amarillo y morado para instalar 2 has. cuentas con semilla enviame tu costo y detallame la procedencia ,gracias.
Jorge Jurado.

----------


## mireya

buen dia esta semilla de camote en que lugar se encuentra y cual es el costo.
gracs.

----------


## Ana Milena

Compro camote de descarte puesto en cañete o en Lima, pueden contactarme al 988 00 3701 o al correo: anamilena29@hotmail.com, lo necesito para producir harina.

----------

